

Scientist apologizes for his sexist shirt - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2014/11/14/scientist-apologizes-for-his-sexist-shirt-but-the-internet-still-wants-women-to-shut-up-and-die/?hpid=z10

======
rbcgerard
not defending the shirt - but find it ludicrous that people spend time on this
in the face of corruption/crime/unethical behavior etc.

~~~
Rzor
It is a much more easy debate and highly convertible matter.

